# Pats Celebration Beer



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The last time the Pats won the Super Bowl in 2005, I placed a Pats sticker on a magnum of Holiday beer from Anchor. I vowed not to open this beer until the Pats go the Super Bowl again. Last night, I shared it with a couple of friends. Best beer I have ever tasted. I have not had an aged beer like that and it was truly amazing. Incredible at 58 degrees, like milk and chocolate and the bubbles are intensely refined. A true moment.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's a neat idea. That Anchor holiday brew is tasty stuff!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been wondering how a beer would age. I've got two bottles of a Pent-style beer from the local microbrewery. They rarely release bottles of their brew, and these are signed by the brewmaster so I figured what the hell. They've been ageing with my wine bottles for the last year or two.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mark C said:


> I've been wondering how a beer would age.


Well worth it. So much flavor, it seems to me the beer got darker than I remember it. Not as hoppy either, just sheer luxury. I hope I can some 2007 mag's. I think I paid around $14 for the bottle.

The Anchor bottle could've gone maybe a couple of more years? It had a bottle cap top, not a cork. Still quite foamy too, but much finer bubbles. So friggin milky it blew everyone away!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

SWEET, but I gotta ask, what are you gonna drink during the game and what's going to be the drink for the toast when they go undefeated?:dr


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

If they don't win, I'll gladly take it off your hands and post a review


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Mmm.. aging big bottles of beer. This is something I'd love to get into... very cool idea. 

So next time I assume you are going to put a sticker on a whole case, right?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting . . . I have a bottle of Sam Adams Chocolate Bock which is at least a year old. I wonder how it tastes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure what I am going to open for the Super Bowl or the hopeful victory party. Maybe a double magnum of Dom Perignon? Fresh out of aged beer! I will for sure buy some more beers and wait for the next time around with the Pats. I am going to my friend's house and he has a bottle of Sauternes that I looking to see opened.

In general, I am not huge beer drinker. I buy Peroni or local Boston area beers for the fridge.

I suggest to any beer lover to buy some bottle conditioned ales and age them a for 3+ years. There's really nothing to it. Just put in the basement and that's it. If you do not ha cool temp space, just bury them wrapped up in plastic might even work. At it's highest temp, my wine cellar touches in the low 60's, but that is short lived and I have had wine in there over 10 years that tastes wonderful.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> Interesting . . . I have a bottle of Sam Adams Chocolate Bock which is at least a year old. I wonder how it tastes.


Is that beer bottle conditioned?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

There are quote a few oak barrel aged stous on the market now. I like 'em as-is, I wonder if that would help the 'aging potential'?


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a great article with basic tips for aging beer:

http://www.sallys-place.com/beverages/beer/vintage_beers.htm


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Is that beer bottle conditioned?


I've been keeping it in my cellar. It's pretty cool down there, but a little dry.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

JRedner said:


> Here is a great article with basic tips for aging beer:
> 
> http://www.sallys-place.com/beverages/beer/vintage_beers.htm


That's a very informative article. Beer, in general, is NOT meant to be aged, with certain exceptions as the article points out.

I'd hate to see someone laying down their six pack of Bud for 5 years.....you can't shine a turd!!:r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

hah! good job, moses! i'm pulling for your pats, if only to shut mercury morris the hell up!

but - what will be the victory cigar?!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> hah! good job, moses! i'm pulling for your pats, if only to shut mercury morris the hell up!
> 
> but - what will be the victory cigar?!


Monte A; what else!!!


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Aging beer, who wudda thunk it? I bet my Billy Beer is great right now :tu


----------

